# New Nerite Snail!



## MinMin92 (Mar 23, 2020)

I just bought my very first nerite! I will ultimately put him in my 5 gallon betta tank, but for now I have him quarantined in a critter keeper.









He has been in there for a week and I intend to keep him in there for at least 2. I do a 100% water change every day.
The snails at the pet store were kept with plants. No fish. In that case do I even need to quarantine him that long?
I also made a batch of snello yesterday! Until then I was just using algea wafers. I was unsure if he would eat it cuz he seemed to ignore it at first. However he seems to be eating it now!









The batch of snello I made was definitely more than I'll need, so I'm going to give alot of it to a coworker who has mystery snails 
Can anyone tell me what the pattern on the shell is? Is it just zebra? Its black and yellow but it's not really stripes. What would you call that?








Anyway that's all! Really excited to put this guy in my betta tank soon!

Oh yeah side note to whoever appreciates it.
Of the 4 or 5 nerites at the store, I chose the smallest one. On the way out my friend suggested the name Levi Ackerman. So yeah that's his name now 😁


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! I don't know a thing about snails so I can't help with the length of quarantine time, or his markings, but he's a cutie


----------



## mutesammy (Mar 19, 2020)

he is cute, has a beautiful pattern too. sorry can't help you too, don't know anything about snails


----------



## JenMorri88 (Dec 24, 2020)

I had 2 Achatina snails and they lived for more than 2 years, but they constantly bred and gave birth to 30-40 new snails, it was difficult. I fed them fresh vegetables


----------



## LexFish (Jan 5, 2021)

can't see the pattern clearly. but he's a cutie indeed


----------

